# CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur



## BlauerSalamander (6. Juli 2010)

*CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

In den letzten Tagen war es ja tierisch heiß und in einer Diskussion zum Thema Kühlung gab jemand an, dass seine CPU knapp 25° im Idle hat, wo die Zimmertemperatur bei über 30° lag. So richtig schlüssig ist mir das nicht, da nur eine Luftkühlung benutzt wird.

Wie ist es möglich, dass die CPU kälter ist, als die Umgebung - normalerweise dürfte doch alles in etwa gleich warm sein, sofern keine anderen Einflüsse darauf wirken? Kann mir das bitte jemand logisch erklären? 

Danke!


----------



## Rocksteak (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Mach deinen Ventilator an und tu nen Temp-Fühler davor. Du wirst feststellen, dass die gemessene Temperatur niedriger ist, als ohne den Ventilator. Das ist ja das Prinzip von Luftkühlung. (Siehe Wind^^)


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ganz einfach: Die Temperatur Sensoren sind sehr ungenau. Einige sagen, sie werde nerst bei höheren (also kritischen) Temperaturen genauer.
Die CPU kann natürlich nicht kälter als die Raumtemperatur werden. Jedenfalls nicht mit Luftkühlung...




Rocksteak schrieb:


> Mach deinen Ventilator an und tu nen Temp-Fühler davor. Du wirst feststellen, dass die gemessene Temperatur niedriger ist, als ohne den Ventilator. Das ist ja das Prinzip von Luftkühlung. (Siehe Wind^^)



Du willst uns jetzt also erzählen, dass ein Stück Metall, dem ständig Wärme zugeführt wird, nur durch einen einfachen Luftstrom, kühler als die Luft die an ihm vorbeiströmt, wird?!


----------



## BlauerSalamander (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> (Siehe Wind^^)



Wind beinhaltet aber auch keine kalte Luft und die Lüfter haben auch keine Kühlkörper  Die Luft die vor dem Lüfter ist kommt also auch hinter dem Lüfter hinaus und dass durch Verwirbelung Kälte entsteht habe ich auch noch nie gehört...eher im Gegenteil: die Atome erzeugen sogar Wärme, die aber kaum von Bedeutung sein wird.

Deshalb verstehe ich das nicht. Die Sache mit dem Wind ist einfach die, dass die Wärme die unser Körper abgibt um uns herum eine isolierende Schicht bildet, die wir als warm empfinden. Kommt nun der Wind, dann bläst er diese Schicht weg und wir empfinden Kälte. Das wir Kälte empfinden heißt aber nicht, dass wir die Kälte messen können und das ist der Punkt an dem mein logischer Teil des Denkens streikt, wenn ich lese, dass die CPU kälter als die Raumtemperatur ist.

Das mit den Sensoren ist sicherlich eine plausible Erklärung!


----------



## Rocksteak (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ich weiß selbst dass das mit dem Wind anders ist. Es liegt an der Kondensationsenergie des Schweißes, dass es kälter wird. Das sollte nur die Methode verdeutlichen.
Ich gebe zu ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber bei traf eben auch zu, dass bei ca. 30°C ZTemp
die CoreTemp nur 27°C betrug.
Ok anderes Beispiel. Autofahren, Außentemp: 37°C, man fährt 100 km/h auf der Autobahn, Arm
aus dem Fenster. Die Temperatur der Haut wird abnehmen, obwohl der Körper stetiger Energie
in Form von Wärme freisetzt. Die Haut wird deutlich kälter als 37°C sein (und das liegt sicherlich
nur zum kleinsten Teil an der Kondensationsenergie).


----------



## smartysmart34 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Ich weiß selbst dass das mit dem Wind anders ist. Es liegt an der Kondensationsenergie des Schweißes, dass es kälter wird. Das sollte nur die Methode verdeutlichen.
> ...
> Die Haut wird deutlich kälter als 37°C sein (und das liegt sicherlich
> nur zum kleinsten Teil an der Kondensationsenergie).



Erst zugeben, dass es nicht korrekt ist, und dann im Wesentlichen das Gleiche wieder behaupten. Sorry, das ist schlicht nicht korrekt.

Der Windchill-Effekt funktioniert so nur bei Menschen mit einer "gefühlten Temperatur". Ein Stück Metall kann mit noch so viel Windgeschwindigkeit NIE kälter werden als die es kühlende Luft. Punkt.

P.S.:Schonmal probiert bei 10 Grad Aussentemperatur mit einem schnelldrehenden Ventilator Eis auf die Autoscheibe zu pusten?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



LastGen schrieb:


> Wie ist es möglich, dass die CPU kälter ist, als die Umgebung



Temperatursensor defekt / Wird falsch ausgelesen oder eben beides.

Anders ist das nicht möglich, wie auch? Da wären Klimaanlagen ja auch unnötig, stell ich mir einfach 20 Ventiltoren ins Zimmer, lauf ich halt Gefahr weggeblasen zu werden.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

erzwungene Konvektion


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Ich weiß selbst dass das mit dem Wind anders ist. Es liegt an der Kondensationsenergie des Schweißes, dass es kälter wird. Das sollte nur die Methode verdeutlichen.
> Ich gebe zu ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher aber bei traf eben auch zu, dass bei ca. 30°C ZTemp
> die CoreTemp nur 27°C betrug.
> Ok anderes Beispiel. Autofahren, Außentemp: 37°C, man fährt 100 km/h auf der Autobahn, Arm
> ...



Das der Mensch (etwas) abkühlt liegt an etwas anderem:
Die Haut ist immer etwas feucht () weshalb sie durch eine Verdunstungskälte abgkühlt wird. Dieser Effekt wird durch eine höhere Windgeschwindigkeit verstärkt. 
Aber das hat rein garnichts mit Kühlern zu tun


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Das sind Auslesefehler,
hab ich auch, meine CPU geht fast nie über 38°C, auch nach stundenlangen zocken nich.
Schau ich nach nen Neustart ins Bios, stehen dort meist 40-44°C.

Nen Kollege glaubt allerdings auch fest daran das man mit Wind unter die Raumtemp. kühlen kann, da es sich ja kühler anfühlt .... lol


----------



## blastmasterdee (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Mach deinen Ventilator an und tu nen Temp-Fühler davor. Du wirst feststellen, dass die gemessene Temperatur niedriger ist, als ohne den Ventilator. Das ist ja das Prinzip von Luftkühlung. (Siehe Wind^^)


 
lol
nicht Dein ernst oder?


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

wieso nicht?
siehe sinn und zweck von kühllüfter. dass die cpu kälter als die raumtemperatur ist, scheint doch in der brütenden hitze des sommers fast logisch zu sein.


----------



## G-Beret (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Nein der Sinn und Zweck von Kühlerlüftern ist es die warme Luft von der Wärmequelle wegzupusten (bzw aus den Gehäuse) und kalte von aussen rein zu lassen und nicht durch schnellere Luftgeschwindigkeit Kälte zu erzeugen, das ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

nein?


----------



## blastmasterdee (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Der Luftstrom (egal ob Wind oder mit einem Lüfter erzeugt) bewirkt lediglich, dass die Wärme oder Kälte schneller an die Umgebung abgegeben wird. Die delta-Temperatur zwischen Umgebung und zu kühlendem Körper kann im besten Fall Null betragen (ohne Verdunstungskühlung).

Hat man keinen erzwungenen Luftstrom (z.B. Wind oder Ventilator) nennt man die Abgabe oder Aufnahme von Wärme natürliche Konvektion. Diese funktioniert über die Schwerkraft und den Dichteunterschied von warmer oder kalter Luft (Beispiel Heizung oder reine Passivkühlung).

Verdunstungskühlung spielt im Computerbereich nur bei Heatpipes eine Rolle.
Diese benötigen aber ebenfalls eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Auflagefläche am CPU und Wärmetauscher.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass deine Temperaturen nicht richtig ausgelesen werden.


----------



## faibel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Eine CPU kann nicht kühler als das Kühlmedium sein. Das ist physikalisch unmöglich. Die CPU ist IMMER wärmer als das Kühlmedium, selbst eine Temperaturangleichung ist unmöglich.

Es handelt sich um Auslesefehler.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

physik war noch nie meine stärke


----------



## G-Beret (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Das nein bezieht sich aus diesen Satz:"dass die cpu kälter als die raumtemperatur ist, scheint doch in der brütenden hitze des sommers fast logisch zu sein."


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

sorry, habs geändert


----------



## fuSi0n (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Der Fehler auf den Temeperaturmessungen wird auch dementsprechend groß, wenn die Sensoren  nicht in dem für sie geeigten Temperaturbereich sind. Dann verlieren sie an Präzision und Genauigkeit, also Offset + Fehler von +/- 2-3 Grad je nach Fehler.
Würde man genau kalibrierte Thermoelemente einbauen würde sich der CPU-Preis mal eben verdoppeln


----------



## BlauerSalamander (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Okay danke für eure Beiträge! Habe mir ja schon fast gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt...wären die Angaben wahr, müsste die CPU eigentlich einen kühlenden Effekt bei Inbetriebnahme haben  

Ich dachte schon mein Verständnis der Physik wäre völlig auf den Kopf gestellt, wenn behauptet wurde, dass sich bewegende Luft oder Flüssigkeit einen kühlenden Effekt hat


----------



## Kevaldo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Meinst du zufällig mich  ?
Habe mit den Mugen nach paar Minutne Prime 95  50 Grad und im Idle siehe Bild
Achja ist das nicht hoch für 3-4 Minuten Prime schon 50 Grad ? 
Und habe Cool and Quiet aktiviert aber im Idle dreht der Mugen trotzdem fast 1400 Umdrehungen also kann ich es eigentlich ausschalten oder ?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Du wohnst am Nordpol oder? Oder du hast Kompressorkühlung? Oder du wohnst in nem Kühlhaus?

Und nach 3-4 Minuten 50° is doch ok, sehr viel wärmer wird es dann auch meist nicht mehr.


----------



## Kevaldo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Habe ein Lüfter vorne unten und ein Lüfter am Mugen. Aber ist das nicht etwas viel 50 Grad ? Dachte ein Mugen kühlt mehr. Der Boxed hatte 45 oder 46 GRad geschaft :X Habe x4 945.
Wohne in der nähe von Wilhemshaven vllt. kennst du es wenn nicht in der nähe von Oldenburg


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

@ Kevaldo

Prime95 lastet deine CPU (alle 4 Kerne) zu 100% aus. Da sind 50 Grad vollkommen i.O. Deine 45-46 Grad hattest du mit einem Boxed Kühler ohne laufenden Prime95. Also im Idle. Würdest du Prime95 mit einem Boxed Kühler laufen lassen würde deine CPU-Temp sehr wahrscheinlich über 70 Grad liegen


----------



## Kaktus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ihr hängt doch die Lüfter der Kühler immer an die PWM Steuerung des Boardes. Ist euh jemals in den Sinn gekommen das euer Board den Lüfter extra weit runter drosselt das dieser eben leise läuft und nicht immer volle Pulle? Einfach weil es unnötig ist? 
Ihr hättet schlechte Boards wenn dem so wäre. ODer verrichtet der Mugen seinen Dienst genaus laut wie ein Boxed Kühler?


----------



## Kevaldo (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ja aber meiner läuft immer auf fast 1400 Umdrehungen also kann ich C&Q ausmachen oder?


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



Kevaldo schrieb:


> Ja aber meiner läuft immer auf fast 1400 Umdrehungen also kann ich C&Q ausmachen oder?



Dann stimmt was mit der Lüftersteuerung nicht - und warum solltest du C&Q ausschalten?


----------



## Rocksteak (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ok sorry, jetzt hab ich gedacht ich kann hier mit meinem wissen punkten, war wohl nicht so, nächstes mal werde ich eher denken bevor ich was sage.


----------



## Kaktus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Im Grunde schon, nur wenn deine CPU schon drosselt, würde ich eher darauf tippen das bei dri der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, zu wenig oder zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wurde (oder gar keine? ) Denn ein X4 945 hat eine TDP von 95W und das schafft der Mugen 2 eigentlich spielend.


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

oder CPU-Q-Fan ist nicht im BIOS aktiviert. Wenn doch dann mit einem hohen Level.


----------



## Kevaldo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Bei Hardwaremonitor zeigt er an das mein Prozessor 104.5 Watt maximal zieht statt 95 .
Also wenn das Level niedriger ist dreht der Lüfter weniger wenn die CPU  nichts macht bzw. auf den Desktop und nichts macht?
Wegen Mugen HWmonitor zeigt die Kerne sind bei Vollast 40 Grad und die CPU 50 ich mach gleich nochmal ein Test.
Oder liegt vllt da dran das ich hinten kein LÜfter hab ? Wenn ja, sollte ich am Kühler ein Lüfter machen oder an der Gehäusewand hinten ? Habe nur noch 1 Lüftersteckplatz
HM ok ich stell Level um er dreht weniger aber auch wenn ich Prime 95 anmache läuft er nur noch mit 1100 Umdrehungen statt knapp 1400. Naja egal ich höre den Mugen sowieso nicht weil mien Frontlüfter lauter ist als alles 
Wo ich zum ersten Mal Mugen hatte wurden die Kerntemperaturen minimal 23 Grad. Jetzt sind es ca. 26/27. Also glaube nicht das der falsch montiert ist. Hier ein Bild nach 4 Mintuen Prime.
Oder ist das Problem weil vorne keine frische Luft kommt ( vorne oben sind die Kabel udn Laufwerk und kein Lüfter (oben ) ).
50 Grad nunja ist das noch aktzeptabel?
Aber kann auch sein weil morgens ist es in mein Zimmer sehr warm also ich versuche es mal wenn es etwas kälter ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

95 Watt ist die TDP und die hat überhaupt nix mit dem wirklichen Stromverbrauch zu tun. BZW nur sehr sehr wenig. 

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich deinen Post überhaupt ganz verstanden habe. (Beistriche zB sind echt was tolles)
Aber du hast anscheinend gar keinen Lüfter im Case verbaut?
Einen Lüfter solltest du hinten schon drin haben. Der CPU Lüfter hat sowieso seinen eigenes Anschluss und einen Anschluss mehr hat wirklich jedes billig schrott Board von irgendwo her.


----------



## Kevaldo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ja habe ein Frontlüfter unten für die Grakka ein Lüfter am CPU und bekomme noch 2x Noctua LÜfter habe aber nur noch ein Anschluss udn soll ich den hinten am Gehäuse befestigen oder hinten am CPUkühler?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ja wie jetzt, vorne Lüfte.. Du Sagtest doch "Oder ist das Problem weil vorne keine frische Luft kommt "...
Also vorne Lüfter? -> 

Ja
Nein
Weiß nicht
Bin behindert
Bin User im ComputerBild Forum

Wenn möglich nur ein Kreuz machen. 

Achtung Sarkasmus in den Antwortmöglichkeiten!

Und wenn du noch einen Lüfter einbaust, dann hinten im Case, nicht am CPU Kühler. Ein Lüfter reicht.


----------



## Kevaldo (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Ja der Frontlüfter saugt frische Luft zur Grafikkarte und der CPUkühler ist weiter oben und da kommt ja keine frische Luft das meine ich x)

Ja
Nein
Weiß nicht
[X] Bin behindert 
Bin User im ComputerBild Forum


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Doch doch da kommt schon Luft hin. Außer du hast es komplett getrennt, was aber normalerweise nicht der Fall ist. Und selbst wenn ists egal. Wenn im oberen Bereich Unterdruck durch den hinausblasenden Lüfter herrscht, dann wird einfach frische Luft durch Ritzen oder whatever angesaugt. 

PS: Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Kevaldo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Hm also wenn ich auf den Desktop bin und gar nichts mache ist die CPU angeblich 39°C Grad heiß was ich viel finde für einen Mugen 2 wenn man nichts macht o.O
Und bei Prime 50 Grad beim Boxed waren es 45  Ist der Boxed besser ? Ok, viel laut aber auch besser? WLP war ganz dünn war aber auch sehr wenig in der Packung war aber voll bedeckt und was soll man am Mugen falsch montieren ?
Wenn ich hinter den Kühler meine Hand hinhalte dann kommt sehr kühle Luft raus also ist es ein Auslesefehler oder ist das normal ?
EDIT:// 
BEim ersten MOntieren waren die Kerne 20-23 Grad wenn ich nichts machte und nun 29. 
Vllt. weil es so warm ist ? Kann das sein ?


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Wenn du ihn in einer kühleren Jahreszeit montiert hast, dann kann es natürlich sein. 

Ich habe auch den Mugen und im Idle hatte ich 26 Grad und nun sind es gerade 31 im Idle, natürlich wegen der Wärme draußen. 

Der Boxed ist devinitiv nicht besser. Überleg doch mal, alleine die Kühlfläche im vergleich


----------



## UnnerveD (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*



> BEim ersten MOntieren waren die Kerne 20-23 Grad wenn ich nichts machte und nun 29.
> Vllt. weil es so warm ist ? Kann das sein ?


Nein - die äußeren Temperaturen haben rein gar nichts mit der CPU-Temperatur zu tun. Studien belegen, dass bei 30° Raumtemperatur den Prozessoren erst so richtig "warm um's Herz wird" und sie sich richtig wohlfühlen. Eine höhere Kerntemperatur würde das Chi der CPU stören und das allgemeine Wohlbefinden empfindlich stören - da die CPU aber unnötige Konflikte vermeiden will, kämpft sie unbeeindruckt gegen die vermeintliche Temperaturerhöhung an und arbeitet im Hochsommer somit wesentlich effizienter als zB. im Winter bei geschätzten 18° Raumtemperatur.
Ein wahres Meisterstück der Ingenieurskunst !

Nichtsdestrotrotz könnten die Temperaturen mit einem Mugen besser sein, was sicherlich dem Airflow im Gehäuse geschuldet ist.


----------



## Kevaldo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

TheRammbock habe ihn ca. seit 2 Wochen und da war der Boxed bei Prime ganz sicher 45 Grad und der Mugen 50 Grad keine Ahnung wieso war aber.
Und wegen Airflow habe ein Frontlüfter und kriege noch vom PCGH  Abo 2 Lüfter kann aber nur noch 1 anschliessen den werde ich hinten montieren.


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: CPU kälter als Raumtemperatur*

Da hier schon einige Seiten lang weit ab vom Topic diskutiert wird, verweise ich euch mal an diverse Laberthreads. 

Die Physik lässt sich nun mal nicht überlisten und wer das schafft, sollte sich für den Nobelpreis in Physik melden.


----------

